# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Cobalt vivarium - soon to start :)

## Heather

So, it's about time for me to get my fanny in gear and make my babies their real home. I'm quite excited to create my first dart vivarium  :Smile: . 

This will house my two Dendrobates tinctorius cobalts. I believe they are both females. Both are now full grown and thriving in their quarantine tank. They are very energetic and inquisitive. 

I will be making an eggcrate false bottom with screen overlay, a waterfall and plant wall if all goes well. I have been looking through several photos, waterfall and pond books, and thinking of which plants of like to incorporate. My babies love to climb absolutely everything so I'll need to have some type of tiering layers. It will have a fogger also. 

I will post updates as I go. There will be delays from time to time as my responsibilities will get in the way sometimes. 

Sketches to follow in the next few weeks....

----------


## Staffaz

_​Heather, looking forward to seeing your project :-)_

----------


## bill

well it's about freaking time! they've been in quarantine about what? a year??LOL and whatever happened to the china cabinet build??

----------


## Heather

Haha! Thanks guys  :Smile: . 

They have been in quarantine since the hamburg show. Yes, a long time. I didn't want to just whip together something cheesy, but rather would like to make them a lavish rainforest paradise  :Big Grin: . And, well, the holidays took over, lol! Though, they are quite healthy and this time was nice for giving me the chance to learn their quirks and it gave them a bit of growing time too. But yes, it is definitely time  :Smile: .

Well, you see...the cabinet....
It's not looking like it may work as well as I desired, and....I found a nice 36x18x36 tall exoterra I know they'll just love (my red eyes, that is).

----------


## Bdimas

Your frogs look great! I know what you mean about planning a Viv. It took me about 3 months to finish mine.
I'm looking forward to your build too.  :Smile:

----------


## exasperatus2002

Nic tinc's! I used to keep table mtn tinc's.  Cant wait to see your build. I want to get back into darts myself. Would go with tincs again because they dont have to have pinheads which I  havent found  a reliable source for in the winter.... yet.

----------


## Heather

Thanks. My little guys are fed ff's. easy to culture and plentiful.

----------


## Lynn

Heather ,
They look really great !  :Love Heart:

----------


## bill

wait a minute here. sketches in a few weeks? we have to wait weeks, and then we only get a drawing? that kind of torture is just downright cruel Heather!! ya tease!! LOL

----------


## Heather

Thanks Lynn! I just love the personalities of them  :Smile: . So energetic. They are quite entertaining.

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! You're funny, Bill  :Big Grin: ! Okay, maybe sooner. We must remember that I do work, take care of my daughter and my mother, and the hubs, lol  :Smile: . Someone's always seems to have other agendas for me before I can accomplish my own  :Smile: . 

I'm quite excited though  :Smile: . Now with the holidays past, I'll have a  smidge of 'me time'. I find it quite relaxing making the viv's actually. A little music, a bunch of eggcrate, foam, glue, grout, plants... what's not to enjoy  :Smile: .

 I'm hoping to have more green than brown, shall I say. I love lots of plants. Because they are technically terrestrial the plants will cascade down the stair-like layered wall  :Smile: . I think I'll likely put the waterfall to the right. The rest I'm not quite picturing yet. Feel free to toss any new ideas my way  :Smile: .

----------


## NatureLady

I feel your pain Heather. My mossy build is taking what feels like ten years to finish. Can't wait to see this.

----------


## bill

I've got an idear, send me all the supplies, i'll build it and ship it back. It's not like i currently have 3 builds going. Wait, 4. A super great person ^ is send me some hissers that are gonna get a 15g home  :Smile:

----------


## NatureLady

Those hissers are going to be in roach heaven in a 15g!!!

----------


## Heather

Lol!!!!

----------


## bill

it's been a week Lady!! FF says so! where we at here???LOL

----------


## Heather

Hey there, Bill! Thanks for checking in  :Smile: . Well, I'm doing my homework. Scrolling through a bazillion pics for ideas and then reading up on good plants and options for the back wall and the waterfall. I REALLY want a drip wall, but it seems tough to make. Now, if only the epiweb panels were available here, bummer. I may try the green roof/wall stuff. 

I'm also reading about moss. I want almost the whole main flooring plants and moss. I want it really green with just hints of color, a few rocks, and a path of some sort. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Bill? My expert build friend!...how does one go about creating a drip wall with enough pressure to run across the whole backside of the tank?

----------


## NatureLady

Your vision sounds amazing Heather! A local breeder just posted cobalts and I almost impulsed purchased a few. They are so beautiful, but one build at a time.

----------


## Heather

I hear ya! Reptile shows are dangerous for me. So many beautiful species, the range of colors and variations always amazes me. Once again, I'd like a full rainbow of frogs, lol, which is nearly possible with the 2,000+ species out there  :Smile: . 

Darts are so vibrant! The colors are amazing. And I love their behaviors. They tend to be quite energetic and fun to watch  :Smile: . And I love that they're awake during the day. You should get some  :Smile: . 

I might get more darts once my rescue turtles are grown and ready to be released. Too much time with all of the chores to add more. Though, I'd say my darts are the easiest to care for out of all of my babies (retf's, pacs, bullfrog, darts, day gecko, red spotted newts, red slider turtle babies). Gecko is the second easiest. It takes about an hour for chores or more each night, depending on whether its pac feeding night or not and whether they eat quickly or fiddle around.

Your mossy is gorgeous too...so tempting  :Smile: . They're so unique. I'm enjoying watching your build  :Smile: . I'm going to live vicariously through you since I can not get one right now  :Smile: . 

I started nipping at the foam this week. Mostly just playing around with it. I have thoughts of what I want, but nothing set in stone yet. I do that sometimes...start with an idea and then change my mind along the way. Ideally I want to build a 40 gallon breeder exo terra for them, but would have to buy another stand too...that would be another $400 plus. This will suffice for a while. They love to climb anyhow, so I think they'll like the layers.

----------


## bill

For a drip wall, you need a strong pump, enough tubing to run up the tank and across, a lot of trial and error, and a ridiculous amount of patience....lol one thing to remember, big holes at the end of the run, smaller ones closest to the pump. And save yourself a lot of headace, get 90° plastic elbows to make your bend, it makes the install so much easier.

----------


## Heather

Would you advise running the hose up the middle and spitting left and right, up one side and across, or up both sides and run inwards?

----------


## bill

Either or will work. Oh, of you can put a ball valve in the run, it will help you control the flow. That is, if you don't have a variable pump. And listen to your pump, it will tell you if your backpressure is too high. It will scream. You want the pump to run like it's not even there.



Edit: i would probably run it up the middle and t it off.

----------


## Heather

I think I'd have more even dripping that way. Great! Thank you  :Smile: .

----------


## lilblack94gt

I love Cobalts! I just got 2 and am in love already. I have them in temp 10 gal setup until I get their permanent home built. Thinking about doing a 30gal long tank.

----------


## Heather

A 30 long would be great. Are yours juveniles or adults? I love mine too  :Smile: .

----------


## lilblack94gt

Mine are juvs. I got them from Joshs Frogs.

----------


## Lynn

Heath
No one can - ever- accuse you of not following proper quarantine procedure  :Big Grin: 

Thought you might want to take a look at this?
Store › Folius Enterprises LLC

Lynn

----------


## Heather

> Heath
> No one can - ever- accuse you of not following proper quarantine procedure 
> 
> Thought you might want to take a look at this?
> Store › Folius Enterprises LLC
> 
> Lynn


Thank you, Lynn!!!  :Smile:  It's exactly what I've been looking for! You're my hero! 

Check this out! Of course, I want mine layered, not so flat, with cascading plants too  :Wink: . 
http://another-green-world-2.blogspo...green.html?m=1

----------


## Lynn

> Thank you, Lynn!!!  It's exactly what I've been looking for! You're my hero! 
> 
> Check this out! Of course, I want mine layered, not so flat, with cascading plants too . 
> Another Green World: Vertical Garden Utilizing Bright Green USA System


Hi Heath 
They sell dried moss too !!!!! I gotta get me some of that.
Actually a member posted this information very recently. I can't find the post. There were links to 2 places. 
The are out of branches  :Frown:  . I emailed them - have not heard back yet. 
Maybe I'll call today. I'll try to sell some FF advertisement   :Smile:  While I'm at it !

That moss slab backdrop is beautiful. Don't you just love moss ! This will take a very long time to fill in. 

Black Jungle and New England Herpetoculture LLC - Home hs nice sheets moss. They each sell ( I think ) - a different species.
The one NE Herp sells grows taller. It does well. 

Off today- work has been beastly/out of control
Making some chilli  - yum !
 :Love Heart:  Lynn

----------


## Lynn

Heath,

This is about a month's worth of moss growth. I dried tropical moss ( from BJ) , crushed and sprinkled onto sifted ABG.


below:
 BJ moss  ( on the left)
 NE Herp moss (on the right)


It appears to be two different types of moss ?

BTW the NE Herp moss is taking foot better then the BJ. The BJ seems to need more moisture? However it's only been since Oct 12'.

Lynn

----------


## Lynn

> For a drip wall, you need a strong pump, enough tubing to run up the tank and across, a lot of trial and error, and a ridiculous amount of patience....lol one thing to remember, big holes at the end of the run, smaller ones closest to the pump. And save yourself a lot of headace, get 90° plastic elbows to make your bend, it makes the install so much easier.


Bill , just wondering if you have ever run tubing for a drip wall from a filter -output?

----------


## bill

> Bill , just wondering if you have ever run tubing for a drip wall from a filter -output?


Yup. In fact i am using either a fluval 305 or an eheim 2213 to run the 6 foot drip wall i am building in the 125. I have both fikters, just haven't decided which to use. The key is having some way to control the flow. Most modern canisters can deal with the low flow involved with drip walls and actually make them a better choice in my opinion. They key is controlling flow. Too much and you have a spraybar instead of a drip wall. Too little and you can burn the pump up from excessive backpressure. Canisters are made to handle the back pressure.

----------


## Bdimas

Are you using a ball valve to control your flow/ pressure?




> Yup. In fact i am using either a fluval 305 or an eheim 2213 to run the 6 foot drip wall i am building in the 125. I have both fikters, just haven't decided which to use. The key is having some way to control the flow. Most modern canisters can deal with the low flow involved with drip walls and actually make them a better choice in my opinion. They key is controlling flow. Too much and you have a spraybar instead of a drip wall. Too little and you can burn the pump up from excessive backpressure. Canisters are made to handle the back pressure.

----------


## bill

> Are you using a ball valve to control your flow/ pressure?


I shouldn't need to. Both filters have adjustable flow. The fluval has a valve that controls both intake and output, the eheim has separate valves. K may add another valve in for extra security and to keep the siphon alive on the fluval. They are a pain when there is a low water level.

----------

Bdimas

----------


## Heather

> Hi Heath 
> They sell dried moss too !!!!! I gotta get me some of that.
> Actually a member posted this information very recently. I can't find the post. There were links to 2 places. 
> The are out of branches  . I emailed them - have not heard back yet. 
> Maybe I'll call today. I'll try to sell some FF advertisement   While I'm at it !
> 
> That moss slab backdrop is beautiful. Don't you just love moss ! This will take a very long time to fill in. 
> 
> Black Jungle and New England Herpetoculture LLC - Home hs nice sheets moss. They each sell ( I think ) - a different species.
> ...


Awesome, thanks! I really like the branches. I do love live moss. I love how it provides them with a soft carpet. 

My work too! Ugh! Yesterday I was at work until 21:50. Yuck! High acuities. Had to get pulled at 15:00, but it actually ended up nicer than my unit. Had to return to my unit after my pull to finish charting. Long day. The froggies were up and waiting for dinner when I got home. Hopefully this weekend will be nicer. 

Mmm! Chili sounds delicious! We should have come to your house  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

> Heath,
> 
> This is about a month's worth of moss growth. I dried tropical moss ( from BJ) , crushed and sprinkled onto sifted ABG.
> 
> 
> below:
>  BJ moss  ( on the left)
>  NE Herp moss (on the right)
> 
> ...


I like the NE moss, it seems to have a brighter green also.

----------


## Heather

> Yup. In fact i am using either a fluval 305 or an eheim 2213 to run the 6 foot drip wall i am building in the 125. I have both fikters, just haven't decided which to use. The key is having some way to control the flow. Most modern canisters can deal with the low flow involved with drip walls and actually make them a better choice in my opinion. They key is controlling flow. Too much and you have a spraybar instead of a drip wall. Too little and you can burn the pump up from excessive backpressure. Canisters are made to handle the back pressure.


Thanks Bill!!! These are the things I need to know. I'd like to get it right the first time if possible  :Smile: .

----------


## bill

That, my dear, is why i preach "test test test, then test some more"  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

> That, my dear, is why i preach "test test test, then test some more"


 :Smile:  excellent advice  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Well friends, I have finally gotten around to starting the vivarium. 

I know, it's been way longer than I had said, but a few things popped up since, including a nice 3 week illness. All is improving, so I thought I'd sit down and start getting some parts done.

Today I started the rock wall. I did a gs foam trial and found I didn't have the control I'd like, so I moved on to cutting the wall layer out of foam by hand. So far, so good.

Here is the first layer of the wall...
 

I'll work on more soon. Time for frog chores  :Smile: .

Have a good night every one!

----------


## bill

Awesome Heather! Are you still going with a drip wall?

----------


## Heather

Thanks! I'm not sure yet. I'm getting a different image of what I'd like. Since they're even happy in their quarantine tank, I'd almost like to go fairy tail -ish. Just going to keep cutting and see what I come up with. The only thing about the wall is the foam rocks are big. It would take forever to cut small ones. I thought about pushing gravel into the GS foam, but I thought it might be too rough. 

I've found I'm not so fond of the GS foam though. Not enough control. Maybe I'll try it again some time in the future. Is there any other way to control the flow and technique of it?

----------


## DartEd

The detail on the rocks is amazing. Nice job.  Just a suggestion. You could us the GS foam and break up the rock wall to look like mortar between the rocks.

----------


## Heather

Thanks! 

That would be awesome too.

----------


## DemFluids

What material is that you are using on the wall?...What type of foam is that? Where do you get it (lowes etc.)?  Do you just silicone over it?
Never seen foam like that used before in place of the great stuff.

Very cool idea, interested to see how it turns out.

----------


## bill

That is foam that is used to insulate building. You can find it in the construction materials area of home depot or lowes. It's normally where they keep siding supplies.

----------


## DemFluids

> That is foam that is used to insulate building. You can find it in the construction materials area of home depot or lowes. It's normally where they keep siding supplies.


Thank you for the information, I will remember that when constructing my next vivarium, I have never seen that used before.

----------


## Heather

Yes, that's what it is ^. Thanks Bill  :Smile: .

I'm more likely going to grout it, though I haven't completely decided yet. I want to be able to paint it.

----------


## FishChum

Hi, I'm new here, just wanted to say if you are planing to do a drip wall still, the easy-est way to get even flow along the length of your pipe is to have the holes at the top facing up, the pipe needs to fill completely that way and it will drip evenly along the length rather the more neer the in put, I know this from creating a drip rain system before.
 P.S. nice foam rock's!
 P.P.S the holes can be the same size this way too,there is even pressure at all of them, rather the using back pressure to control flow.

----------


## Heather

> Hi, I'm new here, just wanted to say if you are planing to do a drip wall still, the easy-est way to get even flow along the length of your pipe is to have the holes at the top facing up, the pipe needs to fill completely that way and it will drip evenly along the length rather the more neer the in put, I know this from creating a drip rain system before.
>  P.S. nice foam rock's!
>  P.P.S the holes can be the same size this way too,there is even pressure at all of them, rather the using back pressure to control flow.


Awesome! Thanks for the great tip!  :Smile: 
Thanks, about my fake rocks  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

I ordered my net cups  :Smile: . Yay!

----------

